# A recap of the 2007 Upland Year! w/pics.



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

What a year it has been. And as usual when I reflect, I deem I didn't do enough hunting...but when is it _ever _enough.

Spring is usually a time spent pining over last years hunts, planning new ones, and training the pups, but this spring we had a turkey tag.

An old Merriam's/Rio Hybrid Tom taken by my father.









With a new pup in tow there'd be some training to do.

Oprah Vom Treborwolf









Honoring? 









June brought with it a chance to train on wild birds while helping with Sage Grouse research. Here Oprah points an older chick.









Time to hunt!

The upland year started normally enough with the coming of the Dove Hunt.

I put away the auto-loader for the double gun - A Utah Mourning Dove.









Then mid-September brought with it the annual Sage Grouse hunt. Here Oprah retrieves a female Greater Sage Grouse from Utah's mountain plateaus.









September and October are big game seasons in Utah and we had tags to fill.

A Utah Pronghorn.









A friend's first archery Mule Deer Buck.









And a fine rifle buck for me.









But now onto more important things. Bird hunting.

The Midwest held a bountiful harvest.









Jonesy and I work the CRP.









Then onto a waterfowl hunt. While I wasn't lucky enough to draw a tag, I was lucky enough to tag along.

A Utah Tundra Swan.









And a fine Utah sunset.









From the lowest valleys to the highest peaks&#8230;it was time to try for Himalayan Snow****.

The views were spectacular.









But we didn't get any birds. Fodder for next years revenge.









Pawns of the oil companies, we drove back east for another prairie adventure.

Where we talked to some natives.









And some immigrants.









And when all that was over I even had some time for a chukar hunt or two&#8230;

Supporter.









Geeze&#8230;when you look at it like that I guess I did hunt quite a bit. :shock:

Well...off to AZ for some quail hunting&#8230; :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it sounds like you where a busy guy hunting this year. that a nice buck there. nice job on him.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like you had a fantastic year!


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Zim, Looks like a great year. Hopefully 08 brings more adventure. Happy New Year.
I finished 07 with a chukar excursion in Washington County on the last day of the year.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice pics Zimmy, AZ should be a great way to end the hunting season!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice stuff Zim


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice photos guys! They make me want to get out into the hills again.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice post Zim. Great pics as usual. Makes me want to get back into upland game again.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Friggin awesome! I've never known anyone that knows as much about birds as Invader Zim...period...and it shows!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

It was a great year; looking forward to another.

P.S. I just purchased a DSLR digital camera (fuji) and a couple of lenses. Time to take some high quality pics! Good bye point-and-shoot camera.

P.P.S. Rjefre, glad you made it to this site. Birds? Me? Well...I had good teachers. :wink: (thanks for helping light the fire)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It is a good thing you got a new camera cause your posts/stories were really were lacking pictures. :roll: You are still my internet hero!


----------



## chirochris (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, great pictures. I am just getting started in bird hunting and considering what kind of dog I want. I was wondering what breed Jonesy is and also CC's dog. Also any advice on dog's would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

chirochris said:


> Hey, great pictures. I am just getting started in bird hunting and considering what kind of dog I want. I was wondering what breed Jonesy is and also CC's dog. Also any advice on dog's would be appreciated. Thanks


Welcome to the forums!

Jonesy is a tri-colored Gordon Setter, and CC's dog is a French Brittany.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

that was awesome... I want to do the snow**** thing now.


----------

